# Any SP Survivalists Here?



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

how convenient. It works both ways

Oklahoma
Louisiana
Kentucky
Indianna
Idaho

Utah blows the rest out of the water.. sort-of, seeing as they're all pretty similar.

What state would you reckon would be the best 'survivalist' place. By that i mean, plenty of land with natural resources, a strong ecosystem. Public, natural land basically.


----------



## Randroth (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't know if you're familiar with the website survivalblog.com, but the author has loads of resources on survival for numerous situations. He writes from a conservative Christian POV, so your mileage may vary, but I find it enormously helpful. Here are a couple of his articles on good locations for your purpose:

SurvivalBlog.com
SurvivalBlog.com

I can personally vouch for Idaho and Colorado. Colorado isn't quite as safe of a bet since Denver and Colorado Springs basically control state politics. However, if you stay away from the major population centers you should find yourself with a lot of like-minded people.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

Basically Mid North.
Idaho. I heard that place was still in the 80s or 90s.
That guide is informative 'golden horde' lol.

Why is it that this area isn't as populated? They are inland but is it the terrain or climate? Or it is just due to accessibility you know with the east coast being settled first.
And also i'm guessing different sort of subcultures?


----------

